# Limmie Pulliam



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

So what do you think?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Better than many singing today. The singing is a little thick, a little ingolata, vowels a little occluded, but it's not horrible. Reminds me a bit of McCracken, who admittedly I don't like, but was by no means the worst tenor.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I too agree that he has that Kaufmann, Cura, Giacomini sound that always annoys me but his high notes are so fully and easily sung without any strain whatsoever that my heart goes out to him because he is too good and will never make it in our "glamor-hungry" world today with his extensive avoirdupois. Such a pity.


----------

